# VHC: Vaporizer Hitters Club



## OGKushman (Nov 22, 2009)

I am a convert. I quit smoking cigarettes about 2 weeks ago and never looked back. Smoked for over 10 years...

I really truly do not like to smoke anymore. It feels so unhealthy coughing up all that tar. 

So I broke down and bought a digital vapor box (VP-902) it was 48$ with tax. I loved it so much I bought Volcano knockoff. A digital Fuji Vape. It works awesome. I couldnt be happier with the high, and I have been having some quite "vivid" dreams :hubba: again.

SO...Be it a heat gun, magnifying glass, whip, or bag post up what you got!


*VHC Club Numbers *:rofl:
OGKushman # 007
Smokey Mcpotster # 0014
tcbud # 3
Dr. Manny Bowles # 6,513,524
the chef # 17
mojavemama # 420
Hamster Lewis # 69
2Dog # #59860
astrobud # 5150
cmd420....# pending
ozzydiodude #10800
SicSativa # 13
JustAnotherAntMarching # 869


----------



## Phyberoptic (Nov 23, 2009)

My Fuji vape is the bomb.


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 23, 2009)

Phyberoptic said:
			
		

> My Fuji vape is the bomb.


+1 


first post:holysheep: 

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cali*Style (Nov 23, 2009)

I have never had the chance to try a vaporizer...  One of these days though, I will have to give it a shot.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Nov 23, 2009)

I got my purple days vape  in May, haven't "smoked" since. Best money I ever spent. I want to quit smoking as well, using a vape has made it easier. I was going to start a vape club thread a few months ago, but didn't see many people saying much about them. Their loss.


----------



## astrobud (Nov 23, 2009)

i have da buddah, i think its prolly the best for the money, i know of two more people on this site that have them as well and i also know they love thiers as much as i do. as like smokey im trying to quit the cigs and it does seem to help 

thats dabuddah.com


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 23, 2009)

I am sooo in love with my DaBuddha! Thanks for starting this thread! 
I'm lovin' it. :headbang2:  :bump:


----------



## astrobud (Nov 23, 2009)

hey momama i see you use it a lot, how long have you had it.  edit;or is that a colored glass peice?


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm a long-time bong smoker, but have been noticing I'm getting shorter on breath in the past few years. I got a Volcano a while back but have just recently started using it more and more as my 'weapon of choice'. I still take a b-rip or two a day just because I can't completely put the bong away yet, but I gotta say the Volcano kicks my behind and is alot nicer on the lungs.
Do we get some cool #'s like the Bong-hitters club gets?


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 23, 2009)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> I'm a long-time bong smoker, but have been noticing I'm getting shorter on breath in the past few years. I got a Volcano a while back but have just recently started using it more and more as my 'weapon of choice'. I still take a b-rip or two a day just because I can't completely put the bong away yet, but I gotta say the Volcano kicks my behind and is alot nicer on the lungs.
> Do we get some cool #'s like the Bong-hitters club gets?


Hell yes!

Good Idea! I call VHC member # 007!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 23, 2009)

I smoke but not no tabacco just the wacky weed. I have not got a vape yet. Might be my Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll take  VHC 0014 cuz hes 2x as good as 007 :afroweed: :joint:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 23, 2009)

My Vaporite when it was new last December.  I dont use it much, but I have put the bong away, and am now smoking joints.  I will prolly try the vape agian....I too notice a shortness of breath at times.

Great on the Quitting smoking OG....Excellent choice for life.

number....can I have 3?


----------



## Amber Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

I smoke Cigarettes when I drink. Only drink about once every two weeks. I had not smoked weed in about 12 years. Went to a friend's house in sonoma. He had a Volcano. nobody likes a quitter.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 23, 2009)

I claim VHC# 6,513,524.


----------



## the chef (Nov 23, 2009)

DaaaaaaBudda! Im in vhc#17. I'm vapin. I enjoy my glass pipe and rolling a spliff. But i love my vapor and use it more than anything, pertty much cut out blunts alltogether.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 23, 2009)

yes, my DaBuddha came with a colored mouthpiece. ROFl...honestly, I DO know how to clean the glass! ROFLMAO!!!

And I'd like to be VHC#420 since no one has claimed that yet!!  Great thread, much needed.


----------



## Locked (Nov 23, 2009)

Hell I am in....VHC # 69 Please....:hubba: 


And my pic 


I love my vape but I do go back to the bong every now and then...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is my vapor and its case....and a jar of low ryder 2....#59860 please~


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 23, 2009)

Ooooh, finally a vape club....I'm SO lovin' it....

THANK YOU OG!


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Nov 24, 2009)

More vape users than I thought. WTG... I may never smoke again.


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2009)

Morning vapers! Just put up a new thread in the seedbank forum on the tudes x-mas freebie offer. Hit the vape this morn and read thier newsletter. Ooohwee! Gonna hit the depot this morn fer a few supplies. Hope the family has a vapin day. I'm vapin!


----------



## astrobud (Nov 24, 2009)

morn vhc, mojavemama i was not inplying that you had a dirty peice  im just not very observent i guess. ill take the same num as my bhc, 5150
have a great day all


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2009)

Good morning VHC....off to work hope everyone has a great day...hit the whip for me while I am out working in the rain today...


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2009)

Try to stay dry and warm buddy, pulling a deep vape fer yaaaaaaaaaaaa......................


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 24, 2009)

The volcano is cookin this morning, just cleaned the screen :hubba: Good day to make some bubble, me and my wife hanging out, no work. Have a good day people :farm:


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Nov 24, 2009)

got my vape in may. The only time it's been unplugged is when I take it to my truck and plug it in. Vaping on road trips +++++


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 24, 2009)

*Chef*, thanks for the thumbs up on Attitude's Xmas Giveaway!  I'll be ordering as well. I'll check and see if they have a good deal on dishwashers for you, too. 

*Smokey*, way to go!  Glad to hear you're enjoying your vape too. Mine has been unplugged only to move from bedroom to living room. I am so hooked on it, and my throat really appreciates it a lot. It's SO dry here we have a constant cough, even though we have a couple humidifiers in the bedroom.

*Dr Manny*, good luck on the bubble hash today!  Hope your arm doesn't fall off doing all the stirring. 

*Ham*, you really don't need to work in the rain!  Just upload that stuff to us. We have officially had 1.25 inches this year to date. 6th driest year on record. Dust, dust and more dust. Rain sounds like heaven to me. So upload it alllll to me---I'll take all you have!  And I'll send the sunshine your way....

*Astro*, I was just funning with you. Honestly. And hmmmm, not sure how long I've had my DaBuddha. Three months, maybe? Got mine just a couple weeks before PCDuck. Only wish I'd ordered it sooner. 

*2Dog*, that's a beautiful set up! And I'd like to add once again that your photography is absolutely smashing! 

*AmberDog*, there's a vape in your future. I can feel it in my bones. Oh shoot, no, that's me sitting on the whip. You'll love getting hooked on a vaporizer!

*Ozzy* babe, yep, you definitely will enjoy that Christmas Present if you do choose to get yourself one!  

*TC*, sending you DaBuddha vibes! I know you're not as sold yet on vapes as I am. But your COPD will love you for it! And I'm lovin' your photographs...

*Cali*, hope you get a chance to try a vape soon! It's really so nice on the lungs. No coughing!

*Phyber*, glad to hear you're lovin' your Fuji! Is that a bag or whip vape?

*4U and UKG*, wherever you are on MP, GET VAPED! I didn't think either of you were ones to miss a great party. C'mon......pull up a chair, order up a vape online and join the club. We'll hold your seats and grant you party priviliges until the vapes arrive. <rolling and ducking....>:giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks  mm I got that little trunk at a yardsale for .50 cents...keeps everything safe as I sometimes take it to my friends house..my little vapo suitcase...I have a tin, basket, jar or case for eveything lol...addiction..I love hat boxes wish I had more space lol...


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 24, 2009)

I love a good vape hit...now I have to hurry up and buy one so I can get a cool VHC member #...

I used to have one with a whip years ago, but I see times have changed...we shall see...


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 25, 2009)

*CMD*--Times HAVE changed, and vapes have improved. You'll love the new ones and the improvements. The newer trend is toward hot air flowing through the herb instead of incinerating it. The vapor is as clear as air, since there is no fire, no combustion. It's so much fun--I'm just loving mine!

Check out the DaBuddha if you enjoy whips. I love the glass fittings--they are carefully ground borosilicate glass, and the parts fit closely. The whip doesn't wiggle. Many upgrades and add-ons also available. Comes with well padded hemp storage/trans case, and a pick tipped with hand-blown glass that just fits into the head of the heater-whip glass piece. That is a nice freebie, along with the extra stainless screens and the outrageously well-made hemp padded bag.  The screen is nearly clog-free, and I've never had a build-up in mine in the 3 months I've used it. 

I've never tried a bag vaporizer, but I'm sure I'd enjoy it, too. Lots of cool options out there now. 

There is a very handy comparison chart of vaporizers grouped by their individual working components. (hxxp://www.dabuddhavaporizer.com/compare.html) 

They compare many popular vaporizers by their individual components. You can choose what combinations are important to you and zero in faster on a a vape to meet your personal requirements. 

I'd been leaning toward a VaporWarez until reading that comparison chart. No offense to Vapor Brothers, as I believe the VaporWarez is an excellent unit, and I am sure I'd have been very happy with it as well.  I just thought the DaBuddha a better personal match for me. 

I'll digress, because I'm on a real sativa high from some outrageous brownies I ate an hour ago...and I can't stop talking....me and P'Dude get the gabbies...

I like the DaBuddha in irrational ways, too. I like round things rather than square things. The math dude says, "Oh, Ruffled Potato Chips." 

I have an aversion to ruffled chips. The math dude finds this positively irrational thinking. To him, a chip is a chip is a chip. 

That little peculiarity of mine led to a new family saying: anything outside the box is a referred to as a "ruffled potato chip" moment. He thinks it bugs me to be reminded of it. So, I let him think that because it gives him such pleasure to catch me being irrational. But really, THIS, from a man who is deathly afraid of FROGS? Seriously. And he's married to a country girl. <G> 

Back to DaBuddha:

   The DaBuddha is the economy version of the original Silver Surfer vaporizer. The Silver Surfer has same main components, but the unit sits on the base at a slant instead of vertically straight up, like the DaBuddha. Main difference. No big difference to me. 

There are many really good moderately-priced vapes out there in the same $150-175 price range. It comes down to just choosing your priorities. Nice to have so many options now. Enjoy vape shopping!!!!

Holy Mother of Alice B. Toklas! These brownies are TASTY.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 25, 2009)

I shouda vaped instead of eating a double helping of ABT brownies. Let that be a lesson to you. <G>


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey I ain't got a vape yet but can I reserve a # for when I do? If so make it #10800


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 25, 2009)

:ciao:  hey, MM, P-DUDE, thanks for the vape info. was lookin at the SS, now i'll have a better comparison, from one that knows. $


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 25, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> *CMD*--Times HAVE changed, and vapes have improved. You'll love the new ones and the improvements. The newer trend is toward hot air flowing through the herb instead of incinerating it. The vapor is as clear as air, since there is no fire, no combustion. It's so much fun--I'm just loving mine!
> 
> Check out the DaBuddha if you enjoy whips. I love the glass fittings--they are carefully ground borosilicate glass, and the parts fit closely. The whip doesn't wiggle. Many upgrades and add-ons also available. Comes with well padded hemp storage/trans case, and a pick tipped with hand-blown glass that just fits into the head of the heater-whip glass piece. That is a nice freebie, along with the extra stainless screens and the outrageously well-made hemp padded bag. The screen is nearly clog-free, and I've never had a build-up in mine in the 3 months I've used it.
> 
> ...


 
thank you mama! Now I know what's for Christmas....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 25, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## joseaf (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey,
I enjoy my VaporGenie when I travel and sometimes at home.  When home I usually hit the bong with either my lighter or my heat gun from the workshop.  I am looking for a portable heat gun to vaporize with my bong.  The only problem with the heat gun is the the glass gets HOT.

Any suggestions out there to how to use my bong as a vaporizer?


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy t-day vhc hope your your bellies get full, your vapes never empty, and your football team wins.....as long as it's dallas!


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving MP.com!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2009)

You  too  *OGKushman*...Enjoy  your  Day:bolt::bong:


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 26, 2009)

I am already...

Vapin at 360 degrees...the Sour OG Kush 


you too 4u


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 26, 2009)

happy turkey day peeps! hope everyone has a great one my eyes are burning from chopping onions...life is good. I plan ont eating ham and turkey thank you! lol


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm fat, i'm medicated, and i love this place!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2009)

:yeahthat: :goodposting:


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

Hope you had a great t-day ozz


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 26, 2009)

I cannot believe I have to work tomorrow....uggggg sooo early in the morning...wahhhhhhhh   430 it way too early to wake up what brainiac decided to make our shifts start at 6am.......


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

Eeeewww! Call in sick.... i know you can cough good.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 26, 2009)

hubby wants me to........hmmm so tempting...I was sick monday actually pretty darn sick lol...and they dont want anyone to some in with flu symptoms especially neusea...I want to go look at christmas lights with hubby and get some decorations up...chef u r so bad got me thinking about ditching work...bad girl time...


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> hubby wants me to........hmmm so tempting...I was sick monday actually pretty darn sick lol...and they dont want anyone to some in with flu symptoms especially neusea...I want to go look at christmas lights with hubby and get some decorations up...chef u r so bad got me thinking about ditching work...bad girl time...



I vote you ditch work also.................... I know...nothing but bad influences around here...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 26, 2009)

seriously bad lol ...maybe he will stop and get me a hot chocolate too! wonder if many lights will be up more will be there sunday but we love going...


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl:  2 dog the flu is nothing to mess with it could develpope into.......bwhaaaa. Sorry, couldn't finish. You shouldn't push it though 2dog. Plus the x-mas lights thing is always cool. If you need a doctors reason i think i remember reading we have one here. If not i'll write you an excuse. Now fer the guilt factor: You only have so many times to enjoy spending that special time with yours so go for it. You'll find the holidays more....more!
 how's that perrty good huh?


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2009)

I hve a feeling 2dog is getting sicker by the minute...(especially with our help)...is it too *early* to call out now 2dog??


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

She doesn't look well.


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

I wouldn't risk it 2dog.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2009)

I think she has a touch of pink-eye in both eyes:stoned:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 26, 2009)

lol I am so illin...def calling in tomorrow putting out my tree tonight I may even post some pics of my budding plants later....got to move my exercise bike to get the tree in! being diabetic I actually have a note on file in case anything happens with me health wise..so I dont get grilled like a normal person does and I dont call in much.


----------



## SicSativa (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm in ,I own a few vapes.:hubba:  But only use my Volcano , it's worth every penny!!:yay:


----------



## SicSativa (Nov 26, 2009)

:banana: Oh yeah I would like to be #13


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 28, 2009)

Volcano ftw


----------



## royiehl (Nov 28, 2009)

I've got the extreme vape. It's very good at all functions and it's the most efficient I've used when considering the amount of herbs you're using.  
Some vapes you just wonder where everything went but this one I just keep filling up the bags.
I don't think it has been around too long, but I could be wrong.
extreme vaporizers . com


----------



## the chef (Nov 28, 2009)

VHC what up! survived another t-day, vaping some kush and having a great day. Hope you all are vapin, i'm vapin!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 28, 2009)

Glad you were vaping it up today, Chef!  Not me--I was working my tush off cleaning the garage and cracking the whip to keep the math dude from goofing off. But tonight, I'm gonna have a vapin' good time. 

Roy--so the extreme is a bag vape, hey? You like it a lot? 

Sic, I'd own a volcano if I could! Another case of Saks taste and Wal-Mart pocketbook, for me, I'm afraid. But I still love my DaBuddha. I know it can't compare with a Volcano, but it does the trick for me.  Enjoy your Ferrari of Vapes! And blow some this way.....


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 28, 2009)

2 Dog, I'm so sorry you're feeling so punky. Hope you're on the upswing now.....


----------



## the chef (Nov 28, 2009)

Go easy on the math dude, remember why put off tommorow what you can do next week.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 28, 2009)

going well here..hubby and his friend did a yardsale this weekend combined they have made almost 500.00 and my house is less full...he went into shock when his stuff that he had in two rooms got combined into 1 for the grow room.


----------



## the chef (Nov 28, 2009)

5 bills damn what ya sell a whole bedroom? Every garage or garbage sale i helped out or ran netted at tops 250 if that.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 29, 2009)

he shops a lot...goes to auctions all the time...so he has to sell stuff reg...or I get clausterphobic...every year after the holidays he goes and buys everything 90%  and resells the next year....so now my garage can breathe again.


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

It's not clutter if it doesn't reach the cieling, ask your hubby. Morn VHC, vapin and bonging today! Have you had your v ape today?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

lol I am only 5 4" if it reached the ceiling I would be in trouble...lol. got my christmas decs up I need to shampoo the carpet! and yes I did sell a whole bedroom..kinf of sad really I had it pretty near ready for a baby....but that may never happen so the grow is priority right now..I have a changin table full of linens and clothes in the sun room...I sold a bed, nighstand, extra changing table, lamps all sorts of stuff. kind of a relief really. funny what we will devote to weed...in any case if I get pregnant it is easy to fix the room again.


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

Green fertility mojo to ya! The best way to get pregnant is to forget about it, it will happen when it's completly out of your mind.....and put a hole in the prophylactic.:rofl:  a hole in the, i crack me up!:rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

I wish it was that easy...I mean it is for people that shouldnt have kids  it feels that way...my cousin and his GF are accidently knocked up...her parents are pissed my parents are jealous lol...babies are always a gift...In my heart i think we may have to adopt. I am cool with that. whatever happens happens. I am here for the ride. If I wasnt growing I would prob do foster care...


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

I think the big guy upstairs heard ya!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

maybe lol...thank goodness hubby is so easy going about it. I am lucky.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2009)

2Dog just keep practicing and when you  least expect it you little bundle of joy will come along.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2009)

Aint that the truth....Same with Love of Your Life, dont look and he/she will step on your toes to get your attention, look and you stand alone.


*Good Morning Vapors.....*


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 30, 2009)

hey guys...   finally took a pic of my vape to get in the VHC... Someday ill get a pic of the bongs for the BHC...  anyways here she is... classic volcano...  luv her to death...  :hubba:    is # 869 available??


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2009)

nice vape, welcome to the VHC!


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Nov 30, 2009)

royiehl said:
			
		

> I've got the extreme vape. It's very good at all functions and it's the most efficient I've used when considering the amount of herbs you're using.
> Some vapes you just wonder where everything went but this one I just keep filling up the bags.
> I don't think it has been around too long, but I could be wrong.
> extreme vaporizers . com



3 posts/3 ups for the extreme. hmmm...

You need to work on your sales pitch dude. Or make some other posts contributing something to the forum. JMO


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 30, 2009)

tc   thanks.... now i gotta get out the bongs...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 1, 2009)

Whats up guys??  no chatter in the VHC today??


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Ant,
Beautiful day here in the desert, sun coming up over the mountains, 60 degrees. Gonna vape it up soon and take a nap. Oh, so nice to be retired.....
Hey, we have all these blunt and bong smilies, so how do we go about getting a VAPE smilie????


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 1, 2009)

VaporHitter'sClub!!!  I'm in.  I was wondering how long it would take for this to appear.  I'm claiming #1948, unless someone yells.

I got my Vaporite a couple months ago, thanks to a thread started by HamserLewis.  I use it exclusively now.  I rolled a couple Js and hit the bong and pipes a time or two since I got the Vape.  I'm a firm believer that there is nothing fun about coughing up lungs.  

I have mine sitting on a wall shelf right above the dining room table.  I added a couple of feet to the whip tubing that came with it, and it works just fine that way.  Momma can sit on her side of the table, and I can sit directly opposite her, and its all good.

Happy vaping to everyone.


----------



## OGKushman (Dec 1, 2009)

Yo guys! 

I been vapin for over three weeks now! 

No smoke. Of any kind 

I feel amazing, still cough up tar, and still have the craziest dreams. I can think straight. It really is a better cleaner high. All my bud tastes soooooo good!

I'll update the numbers as soon as  I get off this dang iPhone!!!!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

OG, you deserve a standing ovation for being able to quit smoking! We're all cheering you on.:clap:  :clap: :clap:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 2, 2009)

OG congrats on quiting smoking...  thats on my list now too since ive gotten my vape....


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

Go OG!! u rock ciggs are the devil I am glad u beat him...


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

OG you rock! Gonna have to think about it one day soon. 2dog stay home and vape!


----------



## OGKushman (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks GUYS !!!!!! 

#'s updated~


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

OG I am even more impressed after reading that you are going to school and taking finals...very cool :headbang2: :yay: :aok: :clap:


----------



## astrobud (Dec 11, 2009)

yes a vape does help one quit smoking cigs, i too have not had one in two weeks. and its not the end of the world as we know it and i feel fine


----------



## warfish (Dec 11, 2009)

I would like to apply for membership in this club.  Just got my brand new DaBuddha Vap    I'm very excited, hehe.  
Busy experimenting with the temps now.  What kind of temps do you all usually set yours for?  I notice if I set it to full heat it will actually burn the smoke, so I am turning it down a bit now trying to find the sweet spot.  So far I am loving it  
I would like number 721 if possible for the VHC club.

Thank you,
Warfish


----------



## tcbud (Dec 11, 2009)

OG, excellent on the Quiting the real Killer Weed! (tobacco)

I am so proud of you!


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

Warfish good going on the budda! Try setting your dial at around 12:00-1:00 that should start you off right.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> yes a vape does help one quit smoking cigs, i too have not had one in two weeks. and its not the end of the world as we know it and i feel fine


 

Congrats to astro bud!!!!  when everyone else is making new years resolutions u guys will already be set.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks 2dog and everyone else, umm set dabuudah on about 1100 or 1200, i set mine about 1130 depends on the smoke


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 11, 2009)

Warfish, the wetter your herb, the higher you'll need to crank 'er up. For drier  herb, go as low as you can, probably 11:30 or 12:00. Basically if you see smoke in your tube, it's too hot. You will hit a "sweet spot" if you play just a little, where you see no smoke at all, but when you toke, you exhale a nice, white mist. That's what you're looking for. Should take you just a few days to find just where your particular herb tastes and vapes best. 

The lower temp you go, the less you will cough! 

Good luck and know you'll find that perfect heat point very soon!


----------



## warfish (Dec 12, 2009)

Day 2 of the VHC club for me. 
 Didnt smoke any herb at all yesterday, for the first time in years and years.  By bedtime I noticed I could breath better already.  I slept better than I had forever I think just from being able to breath better, well and possibly from using an extra amount of herb experimenting with the Vape last night, lol.  All in all I am not regretting this purchase one bit so far. 

I found the quality of The Dabuddha to be a bit more than I had anticipated.  The moment you see the carry bag to it you know they didnt skimp on quality.  I could use this bag as a pillow, heck it might be softer than the pillow I'm using!  Then the casing is a nice thick solid aluminum housing for excellent heat exchange so it never gets overly hot on the outside.  The temp control is very nice and once you know what kind of hit you like it's easy to adjust it to suit your need.

Sorry, didnt mean to turn this into a review of the product, I'm just very happy with it and extremely stoned at the moment  

Warfish


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 12, 2009)

I feel the same way, Warfish! I'm enjoying your posts--nothing to be sorry about. That's what we're here for--to share our experiences and opinions. 

And I'm all over that bag as a pillow, too! But mostly, my dogs get to it before me, and they seem to prefer it over duck down pillows. Go figure! <G>


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Awsome fish! Hey mmama hows my favorite desert lady?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

cute dog mm hey chef hows it going?


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Its going great 2dog. Got some pics i need to take of the ladies. Things are flowering, how's it on your end besides those damn hrmies?


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2009)

What's up VHC.....just got back from a forced shopping trip a little while ago...I shld hve hit the vape before we went...god i hate the cold weather...I can't wait to retire and move out west to someplace nice and warm this time of year....


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Vape it up MVP. Couldn't you just tell her your status here and not go out? Hehehe.


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Vape it up MVP. Couldn't you just tell her your status here and not go out? Hehehe.



Yeah chef i cld hve said that to her but that wld hve gotten me a handbag over the head...  And you know the ladies like to pack that sucker with all kinds of hvy crap...


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

It's the perfume and lotion bottles that mess me up.


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2009)

My wife is big on change...quarters, nickels, dimes...etc  it packs a punch...


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Oooh the change at the bottom of the purse eh? Be glad she's not a coin collector


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Oooh the change at the bottom of the purse eh? Be glad she's not a coin collector



Lol...I think coin collector and i see an old guy smoking a cigar....sure glad that's not my wife.....


----------



## warfish (Dec 13, 2009)

So what do you all do with your leftover brown yucky herb after you have vaporized it?  Garbage I imagine.  I have this friend that seems to ask me for a bud every time he stops bye, so I am thinking I might save all the leftovers in a bag for him, hehe  

Warfish


----------



## astrobud (Dec 13, 2009)

i heard something about cooking with it but idk good idea to save it for the lingerers


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 13, 2009)

warfish said:
			
		

> So what do you all do with your leftover brown yucky herb after you have vaporized it? Garbage I imagine. I have this friend that seems to ask me for a bud every time he stops bye, so I am thinking I might save all the leftovers in a bag for him, hehe
> 
> Warfish


 
A very good question, and one I've wondered about.  Theoretically, there should be no cannabinoids left in it, IF the vape-process was at the correct temp, etc.  I remembered a suggestion I read a while back to roll a J with some of it and try it, which I did.  The taste is awful, but there is still a lot of good stuff left in it.  I haven't tried cooking with it yet, but that seems like an excellant idea.  

I hope we can get some good discussion going on this topic, and we can all try different things and report back.  What I discovered, and I'm just guessing on this, is that the "lower temp" cannabinoids were vaped out, but the higher temp stuff is still there.  The high I notice from my vape, at about 340°, is a head high, more trippy in nature, and makes me feel like going shopping and stuff.  When I smoked some of the residue in a J, I got more of a couch-lock type high from it.  I suppose the chemicals that result in the couch-lock take a higher temp to release than the trippy ones. 

If nothing else, making a gift of it to a mooch of a friend would be a good idea.  I'm sure he'd be glad to get it, if it was free.  It does taste pretty nasty.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 13, 2009)

I've cooked with it, and it works well. Not as strong as fresh bud obviously but still worth the effort. I just made a batch of hash a few weeks back using the ISO method but with Everclear instead. Turned out pretty nice, good consistency and somewhat stoney. Definitely better than throwing your scraps away anyways...


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2009)

I hve a mason jar that I save all my vape "leftovers" in...when it gets full I will try and cook with it or make butter or something...if it works great..if not no big loss.


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 13, 2009)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> ... Definitely better than throwing your scraps away anyways...


 
Exactly what I was thinking.  Making ISO-Hash seems like an excellant idea, too.  I've got about 3/4 of a snuff can full of it, and looking forward to trying some cool ideas with it.



> I hve a mason jar that I save all my vape "leftovers" in...



A Mason Jar!!!!  I thought my snuff can was a lot.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 13, 2009)

I use one of the pint mason jars, takes me about 2 weeks to fill it  

I made some of those peanut butter/graham crackers somebody suggested here a month or so back with vaped weed. Nice mellow high all day, and a slow sleepy come down. Didn't really taste all that bad either, I was expecting alot worse.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeebus, I've been throwing mine away. I can hardly stand the taste of cannabutter made with good fresh herb. I figured that slag from the vape would do me in for sure. But I'll be watching for your posts to make me regret my wasteful ways. I'm all over Warfish's and WmMeyer's ideas on rolingl it up and giving it to those who consistently mooch doobies...


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 13, 2009)

HOMEGROWNHOMER! Where arrrrrre you? I know you're gonna end up here. So "WELCOME" to you!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 13, 2009)

I throw mine away too..my tolerance is way too high for it to do anything for me.


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 13, 2009)

mojavemama!!! i have found it!! lol i apologise for any rubbish i write tonight the girlfriend is insisting on feeding my bongs whilst playing xbox! so im very sorry in advance if i talk a lot of twaddle that makes no sense!!! ha!

gunna spend a while browsing thru this to find some inspiration for a present for me ol mum! thinkin ill get her it at new year! 

thanks for directing me this way been sending u green mojo?i believe its called? by clicking ur scale thingy ma bobber *my that wos so very brittish wasn`t it*

anywho! much love for everyone on here! really glad i signed up! many smiles been brought to ma face


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2009)

I knew you wld love it here and fit right in Homer...glad you signed up too


----------



## astrobud (Dec 13, 2009)

welcome aboard homer :ciao:


----------



## DonJones (Dec 14, 2009)

I probably missed it, but does any one use a VAP through a bubbler to cool the vapor and make it less harsh?

If so how does it work?

Also, what temp is the best for anxiety/pain relief?

I've only used my son's vap that I think is a hot box and was not impressed.  He and his wife seldom use it.

Personally give me a small portable water pipe. I first started smoking MJ using a modified opium pipe imported from India, made mostly from brass with cooper tubing between the bowel and the body and between the body and the mouthpiece.

I used to make very simple and inexpensive ones out of copper water pipe and tubing.  If you are worried about lead, just use silver solder or even epoxy.  If you are concerned about the copper possibly mixing into the smoke you could use PVC pipe for the body and if you could find it stainless steel for the bowel and stem.

If there is enough interest I'll do a DIY on it.  Or you can PM for more information.

Personally I greatly prefer the water pipes, then blunts or even joints over a bong.  

Good smoking.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 14, 2009)

there are a couple of us who run the vape through a bong with the tube and downspout


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 14, 2009)

> Also, what temp is the best for anxiety/pain relief?


 
I have my vape set at 340 degrees and that seems to be a good temp for all-around.  The vape is smoother and less irritating to my throat and lungs, plus it gives me a good buzz.  Any higher of a temp, and it seems the vape has more smoke in it, and is more harsh on the intake.  

I've seen some facts and figures elsewhere on the forum here, as to what temps the different cannabinoids vaporize at.  If I remember correctly, which ain't too friggin' likely, the THC is responsible for the trippy head-high, and a different agent is responsible for the couch-lock.  I think the THC vapes at a slightly lower temp than the other stuff, so at 340 degrees, I'm getting what seems to work best for me, in regards to the anxiety/pain relief, as well as the smoother smoke and good taste.  More "feel-good" than couch-lock. But that would probably vary a lot using different weed in a different device. 

But its largely a matter of individual preference, anyways.  I'd recommend ya start somewhere between 340-360 degrees and try different temps to see what works for ya.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 14, 2009)

astrobud,

Thanks for the information.  Please let me clarify some thing though to make sure I understand you.

By running through the bong with the tube and downspout, do you mean taking the mouthpiece tube from the vaporizer and inserting it into the hole  that the bowel normally goes into,submerging the end of it under the water and then drawing through the bong, which I think pulls the vapor out of the vaporizer and down into the water where it bubbles up through the water and into the bong chamber where you actually draw the cooled filtered vapor from?  Do I understand it correctly?

If so, what are your experiences with it, especially does it cool the vapor and or filter it too? Have you noticed any loss in potency?

Can anyone think of any other things I nee dot know before deciding whether or not try running the whip through a bubbler?  I haven't smoked cigarettes for nearly 35 years and MJ for at least 25 years, except for just recently, and I find my lungs seem to be very sensitive to hot air or dry air, even without any actual smoke in it.  It could also partially be from exposes to exhaust gases and fume over the years due to poor ventilation in the truck/auto shops I used for maintenance.

Thanks for your patience with my failure to immediately grasp what has been said. and for your help in learning.

Good smoking


----------



## DonJones (Dec 14, 2009)

astrobud,

Thanks for the information.  Please let me clarify some thing though to make sure I understand you.

By running through the bong with the tube and downspout, do you mean taking the mouthpiece tube from the vaporizer and inserting it into the hole  that the bowel normally goes into,submerging the end of it under the water and then drawing through the bong, which I think pulls the vapor out of the vaporizer and down into the water where it bubbles up through the water and into the bong chamber where you actually draw the cooled filtered vapor from?  Do I understand it correctly?

If so, what are your experiences with it, especially does it cool the vapor and or filter it too? Have you noticed any loss in potency?

Can anyone think of any other things I nee dot know before deciding whether or not try running the whip through a bubbler?  I haven't smoked cigarettes for nearly 35 years and MJ for at least 25 years, except for just recently, and I find my lungs seem to be very sensitive to hot air or dry air, even without any actual smoke in it.  It could also partially be from exposes to exhaust gases and fume over the years due to poor ventilation in the truck/auto shops I used for maintenance.

Thanks for your patience with my failure to immediately grasp what has been said. and for your help in learning.

Good smoking


----------



## DonJones (Dec 14, 2009)

wmmeyer,

I see old habits die hard -- like using your initials and name instead of nick names.  It's kind cool to see that I'm not the only one who carries some of those habits even after years out of the system.

Thank you for the information.

Good smoking


----------



## OGKushman (Dec 14, 2009)

Copper , PVC, steel !!!! Oh my god





			
				DonJones said:
			
		

> I probably missed it, but does any one use a VAP through a bubbler to cool the vapor and make it less harsh?
> 
> If so how does it work?
> 
> ...


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=594070#post594070

good VAPING! 


Ps. Your copper smoking equipment CAN CAUSE CANCER.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 14, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> astrobud,
> 
> Thanks for the information. Please let me clarify some thing though to make sure I understand you.
> 
> ...


 

you pretty much have it, just like putting ice in the bong, cools down the vapor. i never was one much for smoking out of brass, metal, ect. my brother has an old metal pipe hes had sence the 70s, i hate that thing.


----------



## ez4ride (Dec 14, 2009)

Merry Christmas to me, I recieved a jotite, wow vaporize in the house, thats great when its raining. I didn't smoke in the house and always had the hear about smelling like smoke, not now. 
  any tips, info


----------



## ez4ride (Dec 14, 2009)

plez sign me up for the vapor club thanx


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

EZ do you have a pic of your vapor? is it manual or digital that will help us to know what to suggest...


----------



## ez4ride (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll hook up the camera latter, its portable, sorry bad spelling "iolite" vaporizer


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

are you getting a burnt popcorn taste or just a nice clean vapor that tastes like bud?


----------



## DonJones (Dec 14, 2009)

OG,

*The following post is NOT intended as an attack on your, simply a questioning of the source of your statements and implications regarding the possible health risks of smoking through copper or brass.  You and every one out there are certainly entitled to your preferences about most anything, especially your tastes in administering MJ. *


For years and years, the copper/brass metals were the only thing that any one had, other than converted tobacco pipes.  

I used a copper.brass alloy for the bowel, soft copper tubing for the stem and the mouth piece tube.  Some of them have a short tube with a whip attached.  For the body I use copper water pipe.  If it is safe enough to run 115+F hot water through for drinking then it should be safe enough to have water that seldom even gets warm in it.  The bowel and stem seldom gets to hot to comfortably touch which is also way below the vaporization/gasification temperature for copper pipe. 

OG, it probably can but so can smoking MJ -- in fact inhaling any kind of smoke from any burning plant matter can cause cancer too.  Eating grilled and charbroiled meat can cancer too, but I'm going to continue to eat my barbecued meats.

Personally, I am a lot more worried about using PVC  for anything than I am about using brass or copper to smoke.  I do NOT make or recommend using PVC, CPVC or any of the plastics because the ingredients are very potent toxins as well as strong cancer causing substances.

Walking down the street in the sun causes skin cancer. The list is almost infinitely long and getting longer every day.  

My point is, is your comment about smoking through copper really accurate or is it an extrapolation form breathing vaporize copper in industrial settings.  I would almost guarantee it is the latter because I am very skeptical about any one having spent the millions of dollars necessary to do the real necessary research needed to make that statement, especially since  only a small percentage of smokers of any kind of smoke use copper.

Then you have to understand the dosages used in the study and what the normal dose that you would receive from smoking through a copper and/or brass pipe.

I do NOT question your sincerity or belief in the validity of your statement.  I just need a whole lot more information before I become concerned.

Oh, by the way ALL of the clear flexible plastic hose will continue to gas off volatile ingredients at room temperature for years, basically until it is brittle and unusable.  Are they cancer causing -- I have no idea nor do I have any idea what if any health hazard they pose under normal use.  However, I can guarantee that there is a  possibility that the gases given off by the plastic are cancer causing. Remember the big hoopla over the chemicals given off by various normal plastics used for drinking containers, especially when used with hot liquids or microwaved?

Heck there are risks associated with glass depending upon what it is dosed with and where it is made.  Glazed ceramics are possibly dangerous too.

My source for stating that MJ can cause cancer is the State of California -- of course so can lawn grass smoke, wood smoke, lawn mower exhaust and just about any thing else you can breathe.

Like I said earlier, *OG this is NOT persona*l -- I just get tired of the scare tactics that the medical industry uses to justify trying to control our lives, with the scare of cancer.

Good smoking every one.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Years too.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Dec 14, 2009)

I've posted this in a few threads. This site really helped me when I was deciding on a vape. There is a ton of discussion about copper, brass, food grade tubing vs pvc and quite a bit about cheaper vape construction.(I'm not insulting any ones choice for vaping!!!) I would try to relate what they talked about, but I would hate to give wrong info. You could look in the Purple days thread, in model specific section. Lots of reading from people who know quite a bit, kinda like the MP of vape info.

hxxp//www.fuckcombustion.com 
tt for xx 
hope this helps Don.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Dec 14, 2009)

I do remember that a lot of the discussion about copper/brass was related to the temp people vape at and the vaporizing temp of those metals. Mostly it came down to peoples own choice. I bought a purple days, made from ROH(?) compliant parts, mostly because I vape all the time. Like right now.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 15, 2009)

Smokey Mcpotster,

Thanks for the link.

Good smoking


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

hey don up late too? hows the hyper snow dog? lol


----------



## OGKushman (Dec 15, 2009)

hXXp://www.google.com/search?q=smoking+out+of+copper&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari



That is a simple google search

here is some evidence:


> Inhalation:
> Inhalation of dusts and fumes of metallic copper causes irritation of the upper respiratory tract, congestion of nasal mucous membranes, ulceration and perforation of the nasal septum, and pharyngeal congestion. Inhalation of copper fumes may give rise to metal fume fever (high temperature, metallic taste, nausea, coughing, general weakness, muscle aches, and exhaustion).
> Ingestion:
> Copper ingestion causes nausea, vomiting, abdominal pain, metallic taste, and diarrhea. Ingestion of large doses may cause stomach and intestine ulceration, jaundice, and kidney and liver damage.
> ...



and here is a thread with all the research done for you:
hXXp://www.hookahforum.com/topic/14563-diy-metal-safety/

in the end it's up to you. Use common sense. And try to medicate healthier!


----------



## ez4ride (Dec 16, 2009)

As picture of my vaporizer, works good and actually conserves product


----------



## OGKushman (Dec 20, 2009)

Good morning MP.com!

Grinding up a bowl of my OG s1, spent all night trimming. My biggest harvest yet! I'm guessing about 2lbs!!!!

I'm so sticky, bout to heat up the digi box... Just saying what up to y'all!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

OG wont you be my neighbore? lol...man I wish I could have u peruse my garden..


----------



## OGKushman (Dec 20, 2009)

2dog

I wish man. It would be so sick if we could all get together and burn. Imagine 50+ppl and like 15pieces passing around like an Oz grinded up in the bowls! 

I'd def blaze again for that one!

Hmmmmm......


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

how many plants and what type for the 2 p's?


----------



## OGKushman (Dec 20, 2009)

5 plants total

2-OG [email protected] 3 oz
1- purple [email protected] 2 oz

still waiting on dryweiggt verdict but

2 sour og plants at almost 15 oz each!

I'll have pics up soon!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

see guy at the club said he had some bubba kush clones but they werent OG...they are different types right?


----------



## OGKushman (Dec 20, 2009)

??
What

lol


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

maybe I am confusing strains...he didnt know anything when I asked him..
I thought there was a strain called og kush and one called bubba kush and one called go bubba kush...confusing hu?


----------



## OGKushman (Dec 20, 2009)

Any clinic u visit should know what OG and Bubba kush are. 

Make that EVERY clinic. LoL


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone vaping up this fine Sunday? 

I put a pinch of White Widow topped with a bit of KULT in my vape, and I'm lovin' it. 

SO WHERE'S OUR VAPE SMILIE?????


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

nope pipe and blunt for me today I let a friend who had dental surgery borrow the vape.


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 20, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Anyone vaping up this fine Sunday?
> 
> I put a pinch of White Widow topped with a bit of KULT in my vape, and I'm lovin' it.
> 
> SO WHERE'S OUR VAPE SMILIE?????


 
Oh, Yes, definitely.  I had to make a run over to wallyworld earlier, and there is no way I could have handled the "Joy of the Season" without a couple of vape hits before hand.


----------



## jungle (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey I read this last page and wanted to share. I've ordered an Aroma Classic vaporizer and it should arrive tomorrow. Signature required....I'm looking forward to it. I'll read around to see if anyone else has one. I know it's not top of the line but it might be for the box style. lifetime warranty....bought glass poker,and some extra screens, and it should arrive right before christmas. Now I need to find some weed! Mines still growing.


----------



## jungle (Dec 23, 2009)

Well the vaporizer was delivered very fast...Problem is not any quality weed yet.....been trying....I've turned it on and have tried it.....still figuring it out. I put some weak weed and unraveled part of a joint...tried some of it. I'm going to give it another try here in a minute...question is can a person vape fresh picked bud or does it need to be dry...Thank you.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

jungle get a bud break it up and place it directly under a 40 watt light bulb I use a small lamp..it will dry it pretty quickly.


----------



## jungle (Dec 23, 2009)

ok There sitting on top of the grow light. Thank you...


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Dec 24, 2009)

jungle, congrats on the vape purchase. How do you like it?


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Dec 24, 2009)

jungle--- How does it smoke?

I wanted to see what the aroma classic looked like, so I googled it.
What the....
hxxp://www.overstock.com/Health-Beauty/Aroma-Classic-Vaporizer/4420335/product.html?cid=123620&fp=F&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=12379024

Until now I've only seen vapes online in head shop type web pages.
to me this was like walking in and seeing bongs at Sears, lol. 
Overstock.com has vapes? Can't wait to see that ad on t.v.:rofl:


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh Happy holidays to all!!! as well.
Just getting my preshopping buzz on.


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Good luck and don't forget to take protection! Those 60 year old ladies can get perrty tough when it comes to a bargain!


----------



## jungle (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Smokey......well....i'm not sure....they seem kind of expensive for what you get.....and I didn't have much luck...with getting to high....and a part already broke...the vapor whip part that is slid over the heating element came apart.....i think it was two pieces glued togaether....so now when i put it over the stem or heating element it comes apart...hmmmm...I need to contact the suppliers and let them know see what they will say......I cant say whether its a good one or not? Main reason i'm just beginning to understand it...and I could understand it more if i had some weed.......but I need to return it because of the part that is unglued...or have them send me another vapor whip...or that part...If they do that again I might give it another whirle..thinking about getting a different one if pieces come unglued this easy....I guess it needs a gentle aproach?   da budda sounds like a winner....or something about 200 dollars. Sorry to new to say for sure but it wasnt a good experience yet....I think I'd like a nice portable one to be honest with you....then I could smoke at work and stuff....there wouldn't be a smell really.....so something that would plug into cigerette lighter or run on batteries....anyone have a sujestion what I should do. get refund try another/ get part try it again?  I don't know. It sounded like a good box...

I called the company a few minutes ago and told them about the part and there going to send me a replacement...so I will try again when it gets here....as long as I can inhale vapors it should be ok and I will be more carefull when placing the element over the stem...more gentler....


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 24, 2009)

Jungle,

Sorry to hear about your bad experiences, and I hope ya get that sorted out quick.  I think you'll enjoy vaping once ya get a good start.  Its all a question of getting the temp dialed in, and you won't have to worry about not getting too high.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Dec 24, 2009)

Well that's too bad about the whip. Glad to see they stood behind it. Lifetime warranty. That's good too. I hope the part comes soon.


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Bad news on your glass, one thing i've learned with the budda is ya gotta take out the whip with kinda kid gloves, A easy twisting back and forth  motion get it out safely.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 24, 2009)

Bummers on the glass!  Yep, Chef, that's what I do with my DaBuddha stem too. Kid gloves. 

I'm having a great time today getting ripped and putting together my new parabolic reflector, though! I was sitting there marveling at the bolts and how nice and shiny they were, when hubby comes in, says, "you must be high--you've been talking to and smiling at that bag of bolts for 5 minutes." 

Yep, amazing how much you can appreciate about simple little things with a good buzz, eh?

VIU, everyone!  And we really do have to get us some VAPE smilies. The Bong smilies just aren't making it for me anymore!


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Ooh mmama my favorite thing to do is be watching tv really getting in to the program i watching......until the wifey comes along and turns it on.


----------



## Locked (Dec 24, 2009)

Vape it up....all my packages are delivered and I am off till Monday....I made it through another peak season....now if only this damn snow wld melt....


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Being hispanic...Hurray fer brown!Hehehe now holds a new meaning fer me!


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry x-mas VHC and MP! Wishing you all a vapin christmas day!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 25, 2009)

Happy Holidays and Merry Xmas to the VHC...


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 25, 2009)

Happy Holidays from one old stoned stoner to all the others of like mind.  And everyone else too.  We've had the vape up to temp for a while now.  Got a goodly stash of primo weed, that's been in the jar-cure for about 4 months.  Got R.E.M. on the speakers at the moment.  Momma in the kitchen working on some eggplant parmesan.  Got a light dusting of snow on the ground.  The dog has already been out for his walk.  Got a stack of DVDs for later. I don't see how it could get any better.

Hope everyone is having a great holiday and got a heaping helping of whatever it is ya wanted.  Keep your vape warm, and good toking.


----------



## jungle (Dec 25, 2009)

happy hoilidays....i'm starting to get the hang of it. Got Vape.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 25, 2009)

wmm that sounds like heaven. I think we are gonna chill and smoke..just watched the new star trek movie and it was good..from a non trekkie..lol...going to view christmas lights tonight!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2009)

Just got the Digital Extreme Vap.:hubba:  Very cool. Im still trying to dial in the Temp that works best. Sure love the High. Anybody here use the Extreme? What temp do you use? I have found 380 to 420f works pretty good on fan speed 2 or 3. Like the bags,,,but the whip is very cool also.:ignore:


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 26, 2009)

> ...I have found 380 to 420f works pretty good ...


 
Ya might want to explore into a little lower temp range.  Those temps are a little high, and ya might be getting some actual smoke, tar, and stuff.  

I don't know how accurate those temp readings are.  Might be more of an index number than an actual temp.  I run my Vaporite at around 340, and that seems about right for me.  But its all a matter of personal preference, so blaze away.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2009)

wmmeyer said:
			
		

> Ya might want to explore into a little lower temp range. Those temps are a little high, and ya might be getting some actual smoke, tar, and stuff.
> 
> I don't know how accurate those temp readings are. Might be more of an index number than an actual temp. I run my Vaporite at around 340, and that seems about right for me. But its all a matter of personal preference, so blaze away.


 
Yeah,,350 seem to more Vap.
 Buttt, I am using bagweed I ran outta my good stuff that I grew.((Moved and cant grow right now))And it seams I gotta Vap at a little higher temp to get a good buzz from this crapola. 
I tell ya though,,its still 10 times better with my Extreme,,then in a joint or bong. I get just a little haze in the bag and it seems to go down smooth. By the way guys,,great thread. Am I a new member now?


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Dec 27, 2009)

Morning all!!
Glad to see so many like the extreme and the dbh/ssv. I think one of those will be my next purchase. I own a more personal use vape now.
yes grasshopper.. er weed hopper, you're in!!! 
I'm going to try to hook my purple dayz up to my sons bong today. Gotta find some tubing....


----------



## DonJones (Dec 27, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where to find oneof those Dead Head grinderes and about what to expect to pay?"

Good vaping everyone.  Hope you all had a great Christmas.


----------



## ez4ride (Dec 28, 2009)

I to vap only, after receiving my vaporizer I don't smoke at all. I have a Iolite and I LOVE IT !!!


----------



## ez4ride (Dec 28, 2009)

Plez sign me up


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello all, well I am now in the market far a vape.  I am tired of coughing and choking when medicating.  I used the iolite vape this weekend and it rocks.  Has anyone else ever used this portable vape, or another portable.


----------



## jungle (Dec 29, 2009)

I ordered an aroma classic vaporizer, and had aproblem with a part. The company sent me a replacement which was simpler. I didn't understand the new part, but now that I do it's working great. They offered to send orginal part again but after I understood it the simpler new part works great. Lots of vapor on the inhale and thats what I was looking for. So GotVape was perfect in shipping and being helpfull, and hassel free customer service after the sale. I'm going to be happy with this vape. Theres a lifetime warranty on the heating element....So with it working this well I'm happy. At this tme I have no desire to return it. Do I need to put a picture of it up here?


----------



## ez4ride (Dec 30, 2009)

please sign me up for VHC as number 6944, I have tried many attempts at posting picture,  another member has agreed to help post pictures this weekend


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

sweet ez is part of the club! welcome man..


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2009)

I love my New Digital Extreme. Like the high and love the,, no coughing.:hubba: 
Took me awhile to dial in the temp. Settled at 347f on fan speed 2 and sometimes 3. 
I have a very slight haze in the bag. Looks kinda like smoke,,but doesnt taste like smoke. Very smooth. Am I supposed to see a little haze?


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 30, 2009)

I've never vaped with a bag, but I think if you're seeing a slight haze, you're right on the target.  The best hits I get with the whip produce a very slight haze when I exhale. I've gotten pretty high without seeing any vapors at all on exhale, but it seems when I see a light haze is the best.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

I prefer it with the haze as well..


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys. Its good to know Im using it the right way. Very cool high,,and uses less weed.:hubba:


----------



## fairydust (Dec 31, 2009)

*ohh hello 
this is so cool ive just bought my first vape so would love to join you all 
im still figuring out how to post pics and stuff so as soon as i have my picture up ill choose a number if you  will  have me *


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 31, 2009)

fairydust said:
			
		

> *ohh hello *
> *this is so cool ive just bought my first vape so would love to join you all *
> *im still figuring out how to post pics and stuff so as soon as i have my picture up ill choose a number if you will have me *


 
Welcome aboard, fairydust!!!  Pick a number and sign up.  Post the pix later, its all good.  We tend not to sweat the small stuff around here.  

It looks like we have several new folks just getting into vaping.  How cool is that!!!!  Welcome to Weedhopper, ez4ride, jungle, Marihuanaträumt, and anyone still lurking out there.  Get Vape and find out how good life can be.


----------



## warfish (Jan 1, 2010)

Cleaned my vape today.  Rubbing alcohol and epsom salts works like a charm!   (thanks mojavemama  )  Came out perfectly clean on all the glass    I love my vape!  Breathing is not just a luxery anymore!  hehe

Warfish


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 12, 2010)

I am sayin wat up to everyone! 

I have been taking care of my sick father, finishing my last 25 units for my B.S., working to pay for house, blah blah blah... 



Keepin the chin up!.. Still got my grow'n a goin....it keeps me sane i swear 


I Keep vapin, and no cig's now for so long i cant remember! All my family thinks i quit smoking weed and cigs...lol...I mean; I did  quit _smoking _. Hey at least no one can smell it anymore. 



check out the purple WW in my avatar, and my BPOTM entry for the Sour OG Kush 

Keep vapin everyone!!!!

*Peace+Love to all*


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 16, 2010)

just thought everyone here should know about an E-bay seller that is selling crap vapes. bought my first vape from this guy and as soon as the cold whip touched the heating element the hot glass shattered. so i returned the broke vape (had to pay extra shipping), then waited for new replacement, as soon as i touched the whip the hot glass it did the same thing.... BEWARE DO NOT BUY FROM SCALEDISCOUNTERS...... here is the address hope this helps


hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/Herbal-Vaporizer-Digital-Vaporizer-Herb-Grinder-100PW_W0QQitemZ110421231685QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b59e4845


----------



## joseaf (Jan 16, 2010)

I have had my Vaporite Vaporizer for a week now.  OH MY GOD!!!  I wanted to order a Da Badda, but I have a budget this 1 quarter so I ordered the cheapest one from the bay.  I am so pleased with the unit and the effects.  I load it with .3g of my last harvest and get approximate 6 - 8 pulls before reloading.  The teaste of the dope is very noticible.  I tried 4 different types of dope and boy ole boy.

I ordered the 18mm 2 piece whip to make loading easier.  The only problem I have with using a vaporizier, I tend to load the unit twice since the draw of vapor is so easy on the lungs.  I set back and enjoy a relaxing time and draw on the whip.

Oh, I am so damn high right now!!!  Nice breeze and cloudly day.  I am cleaning up from time to time.  Maybe a movie later. Call a buddy or just go it alone.


----------



## wmmeyer (Jan 16, 2010)

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> just thought everyone here should know about an E-bay seller that is selling crap vapes. bought my first vape from this guy and as soon as the cold whip touched the heating element the hot glass shattered. so i returned the broke vape (had to pay extra shipping), then waited for new replacement, as soon as i touched the whip the hot glass it did the same thing.... BEWARE DO NOT BUY FROM SCALEDISCOUNTERS...... here is the address hope this helps
> 
> 
> hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/Herbal-Vaporizer-Digital-Vaporizer-Herb-Grinder-100PW_W0QQitemZ110421231685QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b59e4845


 
Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## joseaf (Jan 16, 2010)

don't forget to fill out the servey on ebay. this will help future buyers.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 25, 2010)

This is the closest thing I can find to a Vaporizer club like the bong hitters have so here goes.  Now before anyone starts laughing or smart replies, I really don't know the answer or I wouldn't ask.

Is there a different technique to inhaling the vapor from a vaporizer than from a simple plain pipe or do you just pretty much put the mouth piece in you mouth, take a big breath through the vaporizer, hold it as long as you can/want to and then exhale?

Also, outside of the lack of irritation to the respiratory tract with a vaporizer, is the type, strength and length of the high pretty much the same for a given bud between a simple pipe and a vaporizer?

I'm trying hard to save up for a vaporizer, but in the meantime I'm smoking through a simple water pipe that bubbles the smoke through water to cool and hopefully filter it somewhat.  On the subject of the water pipe, does COLD,like ice cold, water work better than tap water to smooth the smoke out.

Thank you all for your patience and my ignorance on vaporizers/pipes.

Great smoking.


----------



## wmmeyer (Jan 25, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> This is the closest thing I can find to a Vaporizer club like the bong hitters have so here goes. Now before anyone starts laughing or smart replies, I really don't know the answer or I wouldn't ask.
> 
> Is there a different technique to inhaling the vapor from a vaporizer than from a simple plain pipe or do you just pretty much put the mouth piece in you mouth, take a big breath through the vaporizer, hold it as long as you can/want to and then exhale?
> 
> ...


 
Good questions, Don.  On the last question, concerning ice in the bong, I found ice and water in the water chamber to be more enjoyable than room-temp water.  It definitely cools the smoke.  

On the vape questions, I'm no expert by any means.  But I would say yes, there is a different technique to drawing on the vape.  A long, strong pull first thing, seems to get the weed heated up and vaping, followed by easier, shorter pulls.  Since the vapor is essentially invisable, I go more by the taste.  Long, strong draws will get ya more vapor and eventually start to get some visable vapor on exhale, which I believe means the weed is starting to get hotter and I'm getting some actual smoke in the draw.  That produces a strong taste, and a more harsh experience in the lungs.  Shorter, easier draws give a milder taste, and I believe that means less vapor in the draw.  So, I start out with one or two long strong draws to get things going, and then shorter, easier draws after that, as long as I'm still getting the amount of taste I've come to recognise as 'just right'.  Not too strong, not too weak.  If the taste gets too weak, I take longer stronger draws to get the weed heated back up a litte.  I vape at a fairly low temp, around 330, to get the least amount of irritation in my lungs. 

The high from the vape seems to be fairly comparable to using a pipe, and of course, depends entirely on the bud.  It seems to me the high comes on just a little quicker with the vape, and levels back out a little quicker.  But with the vape, I'm using way less bud that when I used a pipe.  The quantity of weed to fill two good bowlfuls in the pipe, will last me all day in the vape.  Before, I'd toke a bowl, get completely blown away, and then do another bowl later sometime.  With the vape, I load it up in the morning, and take a draw now and then all day long.  So, I'm not getting as high (by preference) using the vape, but I maintain that level of high all day.  This is not to say the vape won't blow ya away.  I have done longer, stronger, more frequent draws on the vape, and gotten very wasted.  But overall, I don't think there is any tremendous difference with the high between a pipe and vape.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## ToothDaClown (Jan 26, 2010)

Amber Dog said:
			
		

> I smoke Cigarettes when I drink. Only drink about once every two weeks. I had not smoked weed in about 12 years. Went to a friend's house in sonoma. He had a Volcano. nobody likes a quitter.




thats right all of the male role models always told me    "only losers quit"
I always enjoyed "only quitters lose"  maybe they were tokin in the closet:48: hehehe no wait i know they were i was there too...


----------



## joseaf (Jan 27, 2010)

I have been using the 2pc whip with my vaporizer for a week now. I load about .2 grams of weed and get about 6 pulls per bowl.  I got some really good weed from a cousin and there were a few seeds in the bad.  I think I will graminate the seeds this spring.  The taste of the weed was spicy with a hint of black pepper.  Very enjoyable taste and high.

Lately I have gotten some really good stuff from friends to try in the unit.  

The Fall/Winter 2009 harvest has been very good this year.  I judge this from the 3 sources of weed I have tried in the unit.   The vaporizer really brings out the taste and effects of the MJ.


----------



## astrobud (Jan 28, 2010)

for the da buddha users, when the tube gets the oily spots on it take a rolling paper and flip the inside out, stick it in the tube and rollit around in said tube and it collects all that oil on said paper, roll joint sit back and enjoy the ride, very stoney and not as wastefull. kinda like hash oil


----------



## jungle (Feb 2, 2010)

i need a new vape.....the heating element went out after one month...so it should be under warranty.....i had another problem from get go where a part had to be replaced......any ways i payed 169.00 dollars for it......I'm thinking about getting the da budda if they will let me instead of getting the same vape I have..any portable vapes about this price any good? Thanks.............Wonder how to return something that had weed smoked in it.....also so far I haven't experienced any noticable difference in getting higher by using the vape......but still keeping an open mind.........


----------



## ToothDaClown (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi every body out there got quick question for yall Has anyone used a VapeGenie hand held vaporizor. i was thinkin about getting one for use on the road. so if any yall used em can u send me a msg


----------



## joseaf (Feb 12, 2010)

ToothDaClown said:
			
		

> Hi every body out there got quick question for yall Has anyone used a VapeGenie hand held vaporizor. i was thinkin about getting one for use on the road. so if any yall used em can u send me a msg


 
The VaporGenie is excellent for traveling.  It is great for hotels, at relatives, and home.  I just visited my super religious brother and his wife's home, after an evening of listening to his wife's edit up view on life, I went to the bathroom and used the VaporGenie then showered.  A great way to retire to bed. No burning MJ smell, just plain vapor that went into the ventilation.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 13, 2010)

So awesome^^^

LoL


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2010)

Nothen like a little Vappen to wash down the load of Crap yur having to listen to. 
Did ya Get yurself Saved from yur sinfull ways.


----------



## DonJones (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm trying to remember who had the link in their signature to picture of a Da Budda hooked to an ice filled bong.  Can any one help me find the picture.  I'm trying to show it to a friend of mine?*

I found it in PCDUCK's signature.  PCDUCK that is a great picture!*

Thanks.

Great smoking.


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 24, 2010)

hi there everybody. i am hoping to join this club full of fine people. i own an original volcano(no camera atm ) which i was lucky enough to get for 300 bux canadian, no tax . i sometimes have to resort to smokin a pipe load of stuff now and then depending on circumstances and quantity available but i would say that i use the volcano for 90+% of my smoking.  i quit smoking cigarettes 5 years ago now after 18 years of 2 packs a day and try  to not smoke anything at all now, just vape'n if i can help it.  i dunno if i can pick the number 12345  or if it is taken yet but i would like it if i can . i am in process of making an attachment for my volcano that eliminates the bag and replaces it with a hose or a homemade manifold with multi hoses for when company comes over . happy vape'n everybody.


----------



## ta2dguy (Mar 2, 2010)

well, it seems this club needs to get together and have a huge vape'n session  . after a good arm twisting  i will go first . i am gonna grind up a gram of the best grass i got in the house and i am gonna stuff it in the volcano and after i start it up there will be no stopping till it is gone. i would like to wait for someone to join in but im not gonna lol. if i have to, i will go at it again if necessary:hubba: .

who's next?? .....


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Souds good i havevt vaped in awhile! Gotta take the misses to work so gotta wait about 30 min and i'll be back to vape it!


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

guess i'll vape bymyself!


----------



## ta2dguy (Mar 2, 2010)

sorry i missed it chef, had to get the kids ready for school. what did ya throw in there?? vape sumthin tasty did ya? . im gonna go at it again here in a minute, glad to see there are some up for it.

got a question for ya chef and others. do you find that you smoke more using a vaporiser? i am wondering cuz i go through more grass using the vape  than i would using a bong or joints etc.  i dont have a problem with the fact cuz i will easily trade a bit of quantity for the health benefits alone. just a question. thanks for the input. happy vape'n.


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

no brother i actually smoke less with a vape!


----------



## ta2dguy (Mar 3, 2010)

well that is a def. headscratcher then , :confused2: what is my problem. o well, gonna go crank up a big bowl of goo in the volcano and not worry about it too much . anyone else up for a blast this morning..... im getting a gasmask to hook onto the hose i attached to the volcano. gonna be a no hands, no stopping till its gone, kick yer arse need a nap kinda rig . i cant wait lol. happy vape'n.


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

i've got da buddah wth a whip. That might be the diff. Gonna have to get a volcano though!


----------



## ta2dguy (Mar 3, 2010)

and i am gonna have to get a  dabuddah with a whip apparently  lol .

the main reason i love the volcano is cuz i can grind up a couple grams of small popcorn buds and sugar leaves and vape it away and get all the high it has to offer without having to roll a 2 paper gagger and get all that crap smoke with it. maybe i have become to used to putting in alot and it dont matter now what kinda weed i got i put in the same amount. o well, i have proven once again that vape'n and thinkin sometimes dont go well together lmao.  .  gonna look up prices and availability of dabuddah. have fun.


----------



## Aldebaran (Mar 3, 2010)

I smoke weed, I haven't tried vaporizing. I like the burning in my throat and 

lungs, just call me Old Skool

I figure we're going to die anyways, You guy's can Go by means super 

gamma ray bursts from the sun

I don't care how I go.


----------



## joseaf (Mar 5, 2010)

It's March 2010 and I find myself smoking more than vapor.  I like the vapor, but I really enjoy a Cyclone xtra slo cone.  Sometimes I pull out the bong and rip one or two bowls.  I guess I like to have my ice cream, cake and punch all at the same time.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Peeps,
I got a new vaporizer when the site was down, maybe I would have gotten the buddah if I had read all this first. 

Is there any interest in getting this thread going again?

I got the Vapir 1.  I am still learning how to use it. Does anyone know how many hits you can get off one basket?
My unit once it is heated up blows continually. I find that wasteful.  It has three speeds but when your holding a hit in, it is still blowing vapir out?

Thank you for your help. I seem to be vapir impaired.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Peeps,
> I got a new vaporizer when the site was down, maybe I would have gotten the buddah if I had read all this first.
> 
> Is there any interest in getting this thread going again?
> ...


 
Wheres your Bag? Thats what the fans are for. Your just supposed to puff on the whip(no fan) if your not using the bag.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2011)

I have bags but it seemed i was only getting 3-4 hits off a whole  bag. So now I am using the whip, but while I am holding it in the vapor is coming out of the whip. I have the fan on low when I am vaping. I like the results of the vaporizer, i just feel like i am wasting my pot when i am holding my breath. If I am I can deal with that, i just didn't know if i was doing it wrong. I always feel like i need to hurry up. not just layed back smoking a bowl or joint.

Thanks again for helping me out on Vapes 101. I just throw the remnants out, do you?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2011)

Some PPL make BHO oil with there left overs.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2011)

I think it smells nasty so I will compost it.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 16, 2011)

rosebud.. use your browns in topical.. or edibles.

Sorry to just drop in without a formal VHC intro..  I use a volcano classic, a lot..


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2011)

Starz, thanks... help me. Ok, I could do that. I am not a member of vhc either, this was a really old thread but I was looking for vaping help. Tonight I just kept turning it off between hits. That can't be right. You definitely need two people to vape is that right? Or do i just get used to wasting all that?. thanks Starwarz.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 17, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Starz, thanks... help me. Ok, I could do that. I am not a member of vhc either, this was a really old thread but I was looking for vaping help. Tonight I just kept turning it off between hits. That can't be right. You definitely need two people to vape is that right? Or do i just get used to wasting all that?. thanks Starwarz.


 
Which vape do you have again? [edit- saw the Vapir 1, off to the websearch] When you turn off the vape, you're turning off the temp control, the heating element will cool down and you'll get less vapor..  If you leave the vape on between draws with the fan blowing, you're wasting the vapor..  Is there a way to leave the fan off while you're using the whip?  That would be better in conserving..  Just using suction to draw the heat thru the whip is how most models work, the fans are meant for blowing up the bags..  Or blow up the bag and draw as you need it, the vapor should stay fresh for about 10-15 minutes, and then sticks to the side of the bag.

Once you're done vaping, take your browns and put them into a dry container. I'll usually fill mine up for a few days before it goes into a topical jar filled with everclear..  I also pull my browns before they're totally "cooked", leaving a bit of green in the end product to spice up my topicals.  Treat the browns like a tincture with everclear, keep cool in a dark place, shake every day and evaporate after two weeks or so.  Add the oils to a coconut oil and apply to the pain.

I used to put them right into the butter mix.. talk about heavy couch lock with edibles.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 17, 2011)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJxdXqtusPA&NR=1

vapir 1 quickstart..


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## greengoddess (Jan 24, 2011)

*i just bought a vape, and i have a few questions...first, what temp should i be using ?  do i need to preheat the unit, or is it good to go within 5 minutes? the pot lays down in the holder, does that mean im overpacking?  the vapor seemed very thin, and smells funky. however i am using cheap brickweed, which could account for the smell.  i am using an easy vape.  thanks in advance..uh, how do i get a vhc number ?*


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey GG, I was told to put it at 340 degrees F to start and that works pretty well for me. It took a while, like a week for me to get the hang of it. What kind did you get?


----------



## niteshft (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll take VHC#0706 if not taken yet! I have a V-Tower and like it very much. The only difference is you have to wait for it to heat up unlike the almost instant gratification of hitting a joint or bong. I just make it part of a ritual for settling down to smoke. First I turn it on and get everything ready after that, i.e., snacks and drink in place, book to read, TV channel selected or whatever else I plan to do for the buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Wheres your Bag? Thats what the fans are for. Your just supposed to puff on the whip(no fan) if your not using the bag.




Thanks Weed hopper, I think I missed your post. My fan has L M and high but no off. I am using the whip on low but i still waste some vapir but I guess so what, ya know, that is what i grow for, to have enough. thanks for your suggestions, I needed them when I started.  I haven't smoked on anything since I got the vapir 1. 

Nightshift, I know what you mean, it is kinda like rolling a joint as far as the ritual. I am finally getting it down and like it all.


----------



## greengoddess (Jan 26, 2011)

*im new to vaping, and i just cant seem to get the hang of it.  feels like im not getting high, altho i know the stuff is vaping because of the way it looks when ive vaped it.  now the stuff im using is brickweed, kind of sucky weed, but i can get high off it if i smoke it.  am i doing something wrong ?  i am using an easy vape.  vhc #17 if its not taken.                  *


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi GG, Have you tried to manipulate the temperature? Is it digital? I get more loaded off the vape or maybe a different kind of stoned, I don't know if that is common or not. Did you go on their website and get some help? Good luck.


----------



## budtender (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello all you vapers, I had to give up my bong a couple of days ago because my lungs just can't take the smoke anymore. How does this work? How do I get a number? I bought a Vampzilla and I like it , other than the price $450.00 ouch! My comeback is what are your lungs worth. I bought a cheap one first but did not care for it. Take care, bt


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to have you join us BT, I don't know who is running this vape thread. I don't have a number either. 
My vapir 1 was 180 and I didn't like that either but i have been using only the vape for a couple of weeks now and I a only cough when i use it, ha, but not like the pipe, joint or bong. My taste is better now too. 
Does yours have a switch so when you take a hit you can pause it? Mine does not. 
Hang in with us Green Goddess.


----------



## budtender (Jan 27, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Glad to have you join us BT, I don't know who is running this vape thread. I don't have a number either.
> My vapir 1 was 180 and I didn't like that either but i have been using only the vape for a couple of weeks now and I a only cough when i use it, ha, but not like the pipe, joint or bong. My taste is better now too.
> Does yours have a switch so when you take a hit you can pause it? Mine does not.
> Hang in with us Green Goddess.


 No switch, I hold my finger over the outlet or just pull the whip off in between hits. I have been playing with the temps and mine seems to give me a good hit set on 400f. it has been 2 days and my lungs are feeling much better. Oh yeah I don't know if you have tried it yet but I had a bunch of scissor hash and mixed it 50/50 with mj, I got so stoned and the taste was out of this world. Happy vapin all, bt


----------



## niteshft (Jan 27, 2011)

The fan on my V-Tower only comes on when I ask for it and it has 3 speeds. I never have used the fan so I don't have anything to give on that but the vape is really good for doing buds. If you aren't getting anything I would suggest that you adjust the heat to a higher temp. Raise it gradually until you get what you want without burning the contents of the bowl. The whole idea of using the vape is to get away from ANY smoke.

Save the remnents of the bowl tho, it contains CBN and would be good for making a topical so I hear.


----------



## budtender (Jan 27, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Save the remnents of the bowl tho, it contains CBN and would be good for making a topical so I hear.


I was hoping someone would tell me what to do with my vaporized MJ.
Thank you nightshift. I will post after making a topical, bt


----------



## greengoddess (Jan 27, 2011)

*im gonna hang in there with the vaping.  i have some fresh bud from my garden which will be dry enough to smoke in a few days, and im going to try that.  i do so want to have success to save my lungs. id like to hear more about the portables,too.vhc # 17*


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 27, 2011)

:confused2:I need to buy a vaporizer. I would love to get good and cheap of course, but I know both don't usually go hand in hand. What do you use, and do you love it or hate it? Price too please....  I've read about a few, but I need more info, LOL... Thanks


----------



## niteshft (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a V-Tower that set me back around $249 US and got it locally. At the same time it was advertized for that  price on the net as well. I've heard you can get the same thing a little cheeper now...say $220. but haven't checked. It has alot of bells and whistles for the price. Glad I made the investment, vapes give the best buzz of anything I've tried and you can do a test of a grow without having to dry it, just throw it into the bowl.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey G2P, good to see you. Seems like everyone here likes da buddah. I like my vapir one, but wish it had an off switch for the fan cause I feel like i waste the vape between hits. Mine takes a minute to get to temp. so you might want one that is always ready for you like i hear the da budda is.  Good luck. It sure helped my cough.


----------



## bitchholiday (Jan 29, 2011)

I only vape, as well. --Never been a smoker. I'm a huge fan of the Magic Flight Launch Box. It got great reviews under the "best portable vape" category. www.blissSville.com 
Cost ya around $100 bucks, comes with lifetime warranty, ships fast, awesome customer service. I love 'em. 
Happy Puffin!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to know, I was going to write, thanks for the info *****. BUT, that didn't seem right, so how bout thanks for the info ms holiday.  LOLOLOLO


----------



## Moto-Man (Jan 30, 2011)

OK, I'm in even if I didnt order my Buddha yet! 

I want No. 46 please 

Who's keeping track of these numbers anyway?  

Cheers everyone,


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm in this group still right??

I have a digital Volcano.....

I'll take #6446


----------



## budtender (Jan 30, 2011)

I have been using my Super Vampzillla for a couple weeks now, my lungs feel better than they have in a while, my bud tastes better and goes farther.  

I would like to pick #840, Not sure who keeps track?? 
View attachment IMG_0002 (2).JPG


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 31, 2011)

Moto Man, I've had my daBuddha for a year now, and I love it totally. It runs so cool I can leave it on for hours, just come back and take a hit as needed. I have many times left it on all night long. Never overheated in the morning, as the silver tube cover acts as great insulation. 

I would love to have a portable vape for trips and things, for portability, but I mostly vape up sitting here at my computer, so that's where my daBuddha sits. 

It was the best investment I made all year. And as for customer service--I have broken the whip 3 times already--by leaving the hose on my lap, forgetting it was there, and turning the chair quickly and rolling away (I'm in a  powerchair). It's always my fault, and by the time it pulls out of the vape, it hits my chair on the metal somewhere and shatters. I've had to order new ones each time, and they are not super pricey. Best, they arrive within 3 days, even when I do a weekend order. 

I don't know of anyone else who has ever broken a whip--they are pretty darned sturdy. But then, I have one heck of a powerful chair and only two speeds--stop and fast. I am an equipment abuser! 

Oh, and I've also pulled the whole unit off the table a half dozen times, it's landed on the floor, and still works the next time I turn it on. If a vap can withstand the abuse I give it, it has to be made of quality components.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2011)

You should do an ad for daBuddha. I am sold. I will get one next time MM. My vapir shuts off automatically in ten min. I am liking the high and the lungs getting better. 

I have no idea who handles the numbers do you know MM? I would volunteer if needed.


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2011)

They rock!....Hmmm.....i'm gonna break mine out right now!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2011)

:ciao:  Chef! Glad you broke it out. It gets me all sorts of screwed up.


----------



## big fish (Feb 1, 2011)

have been vaping for a year now....40 year tooker, lungs have never felt better, as if i never tooked!!!    been cooking with the leftovers with excellent results


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone else have the Digital Extreme?


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 9, 2011)

been using a hash oil globe instead of my vape over last few months. Still vaping with it, just that im a concentrate smoker lol


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2011)

Look what I got! It is awesome. Now I have a portable vape and an "at home" vape. This is really cool, take a look.

 It is the Vapir No2.


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, AWESOME, Rosebud! How does it stack up to the other one? That's the one thing I dislike about my daBuddha--that it's not more portable. I feel like I need a vape in the bedroom, the living room and at my computer desk. Can't wait for you to give us an update once you've been using it a bit. 

CONGRATULATIONS, Rosebud, on what looks like a stellar purchase.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Mama,
I think of you everytime I turn around on the computer chair and drop my vape.:doh: 
My "home model" has a fan that I was complaining about being loud, well the good thing about a fan is it just blows all this vaper at ya and you just breathe it in easy. This one you have to suck pretty hard on, but hey, I can do that. lol It works. It has a plug in and when it is charged it kept it's charge for three different vaping sessions. I was impressed. It is nice cause you can vape when your on the phone and no one knows...You could take it in the car...the possibilities are endless. 
I will keep you posted thanks for your enthusiasm!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2011)

I love my Vapp,,but I just ate a Firecracker and I am jacked up. Wow.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2011)

I am kinda afraid to ask what a firecracker is...? Sounds good!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am kinda afraid to ask what a firecracker is...? Sounds good!


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=369877&postcount=1


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, I am glad you are alive to talk about it.  Phewy, you the man.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

holy crap i just realized i need to update the first post?! 

"Im right on too of that, Rose."

:rofl:


just vaping some Lemon Skunk x OG#18....wowza the Limonene in it is massive! Smoking Lemons here ppl! 

:fly:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2011)

Just vaped a little, ok a lot of Jack. I love Jack. and my vaporizer.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 15, 2011)

OK, just bought one of these vaporizer dealies....no clue how to use though?? I see you pack it loosely in the whip and place it over the heating element, what temp should I have this set to?? It's set at 230 right now, higher?? Lower??

not a bad toy all in all, a chunk of change for a digital box type thing...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2011)

What kind did you get Roddy? 
I set my big one at 340 degrees, and the small one at 364. It takes a while to get used to it but it is all i use now and I love it and so do my lungs. So hang in. The place I got mine the guy said it took a week. It didn't take that long.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 16, 2011)

hey Rosie, THANKS for the reply!! The box has no info at all save it's model number (AK-003) and "Fume Fragrant Machine", but it's a "box" shaped digital device with a "whip", she's about 6"x3"x5", sloped down from front to back with the heating element coming out the front...she has a dice design on the sides lol. I'm calling her Lucky Lucy!

Took the heat up to 310 on my second attempt and the smoke really came out, had me gasping for air lol...but the taste is a little unpleasant?? Is it the dope I'm smoking or does all the dope taste like this?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 16, 2011)

I set it up to 330 and the dope burned up very fast. The taste is less than desirable to this and I am already looking to sell it. My son tells me his friends' vape has a better taste than this one gives, but this didn't come with instructions of any kind and I have no idea what a good heat setting is.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2011)

People around here like the da buddah. I have the vapir products and am very happy.
Cannabis tastes the BEST from a vaporizer. You need a good one. I bought a 90 dollar one once and it burned up in a week. I think you need a better one. 
The vapor starts to taste like burnt popcorn when it is all used up.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, but the taste before it's burned up is almost like the taste of it cooked in brownies...nasty aftertaste. I'll try it a few more times at different settings, but the taste truly makes me gag.

This thing was $120....is digital and comes with whip, no clue if it's any good or not though!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2011)

It really doesn't have a name? It sounds like the one I burnt up. You don't have a good one I am afraid. Maybe someone else can comment.  Really Rod, the taste should be fabulous.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2011)

my whip vape finally burned up

i tried to use it with my power invertor in my car :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 16, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> It really doesn't have a name? It sounds like the one I burnt up. You don't have a good one I am afraid. Maybe someone else can comment.  Really Rod, the taste should be fabulous.



No, just Fume Fragrant Machine.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2011)

Maybe it just tastes bad cause it is new? Yes, very similar to the one I burnt up. shoot.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 16, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> my whip vape finally burned up
> 
> i tried to use it with my power invertor in my car :rofl:


 
Why did that burn it up man? Damn!

Does the power fluctuate using the inverter or something? I've never owned one.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont know but now im going to stick my kill a watt  on it!!! thanks


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 16, 2011)

I need a new vape!


----------



## Sol (Aug 16, 2011)

Funny coming across this thread as i am  thinking of getting a vaporizer. Never used one b4 ,ever. But after smoking cigs for 20 yrs, i'm getting sick of coughing, well, i'm sure you all know the story. I've heard about that buddah vape, i'll hafta see if i can get one round here.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the vapir 1 and it works great but sounds like a hair dryer. Use it daily and have now for 8 months. Love it.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 30, 2011)

picking up a new vape today!


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats  I have a Volcano and i love it :aok:


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 30, 2011)

i sold my volcano, it just sat for so long


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome, what are you getting? I use the Vapir one, and have daily for 8 months now. Although a j still calls for me every now and then, but it tastes terrible after vaping.


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

I got another whip on when I posted this a while back and i didn't really start to use it till last week. It's meh...never shoulda sold that volcano


----------



## FUM (Jan 31, 2012)

May I join?lol.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 9, 2012)

Everyone is welcome FUM! 

Just picked this up (well the RETARDED USPS postman dropped it off only after I met him out front and asked where it was, he said it was on his truck and he will be right back...then he flys past the house! I had to call the postmaster at the local post...he was back 10 min later!) 



LOVE IT!!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2012)

Love the extreme Q the best! Have fun.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 15, 2012)

Vaping every day now, I cannot believe the inch round pure black resin balls I coughed up for the first few days. Scary. I'd post a pic but I'd probably get banned for posting something so gross.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2012)

anyone still vape?


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 28, 2012)

Dropped the mixed joints ( with tabacco ) and vaping every day now ... 8 am and will vape two bags so i can do my things


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2012)

:doh:


I needs me a Vape

:cry:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2012)

All i use is my EQ...every day, all day. love it love it love it!  Don't cough at all unless it is some lousy cured stuff. 

Congrats on quitting the cigs! Awesome~


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2012)

THE Q Rosebud yeah! I love my Q~~~~


Sold the volcano and the vapor prince....this thing rocks:cool2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 2, 2012)

> 4U and UKG, wherever you are on MP, GET VAPED! I didn't think either of you were ones to miss a great party. C'mon......pull up a chair, order up a vape online and join the club. We'll hold your seats and grant you party priviliges until the vapes arrive. <rolling and ducking....>



:rofl:   so it took a while ..I baught my first vape.."Bliss"...paid 74 bux..tryN to find the sweat apot on heat...what does everyone set they temp too?...and sorry *mojve*..aint heard from *UKG *in long time

oh..and I would Like VHC # 123


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 2, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> anyone still vape?


 
Loading mine right now


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2012)

My first one I set at 350, the Q is set at 383.  Actually my first one burned up. Cost me 99 bucks and didn't have a thermostat. I hope yours is a good one *4U*and that you enjoy it like I do.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2012)

:ciao: *Rose*

its called "Bliss"   seems to work just fine...Im still playN with the temps..350 seemed a bit better..I was told NOT to burn the weed???anywho..the pics dont really show the color but its Matalic Green


take care and VAPE freely


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2012)

Very cool,4U. I haven't seen that one before. Enjoy guy!


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

:headbang:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2012)

im vape right now


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

Me too!

:vapleaf: :vap-red vapor: :vap-bobby_on_the_be :vap-axgn4n: :vap_smiley: :volcano vaporizer: :vap-n15614613_33925:  :vap_bong__emoticon:  :vap_smiley:


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

Tryin hard to not smoke lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2012)

Fireing up the "Bliss"

take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2012)

Enjoy, 4U!


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 6, 2012)

If no one has taken #16 I'll snag it, I love my Volcano, it's like my marijuana use is giving me a hug, inside my brain!


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2012)

I love MP~ ^ a hug inside my brain. love it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2012)

Its a VAPE kinda day


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2012)

Mine is loaded and I will be soon.
VIU!

Is Seattle still sunny 4U? Hope you are enjoying it. Tell you baby dog hi from me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2012)

Sorry been busy *Rose*...yes we had 12 days straight no rain...they came back yesturday Hard as heck..or *Hick*:giggle:..*Kandi *Says Bark BArk.....She needs a Hair cut...we about to get warm...speaking of warm...lets warm up those VApes:bolt:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2013)

Bumping up a lost thread.

Pax is charged and ready.  Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Xangxu (Jul 11, 2013)

I just started vaping yesterday. I feel like a normal person again and nothing beats sipping away on my solo as I watch the stars come out.

The best part is how it feels. It's warm with each hit, but not burning like smoke. It's like breathing in the shower steam.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 14, 2013)

I use a magic flight box any one else have one of these? uses the AA battery out right side.

hxxp://www.vaporizerreviews.us/magic-flight-launch-box-review

2012 Magic Flight Launch Box Review

When the Magic Flight Launch Box Portable Vaporizer hit the market in 2010, it really took off!!!! There has never been a reaction to a portable like this in the history of vaping, and it captured the title of best vaporizer in the new category for 2010 . . . and the excitement has not lost a bit of speed in 2011! It seems like everyone who sees one or who touches one has to have one! Read on, and you&#8217;ll see why.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 14, 2013)

Xangxu said:
			
		

> I just started vaping yesterday. I feel like a normal person again and nothing beats sipping away on my solo as I watch the stars come out.
> 
> The best part is how it feels. It's warm with each hit, but not burning like smoke. It's like breathing in the shower steam.




I understand and love me my solo!! VIU.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2013)

I need find one those Pax...anyone use the ecig with BHO?..seems like it needs to be liquid


----------



## WARPD (Nov 23, 2014)

The Vapetower and The Herbalizer are my 2 vapes. They do me justice when justice needs doing (mentally, physically, and emotionally.)


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 24, 2014)

Arizer Solo, the best way to vape, IMO.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2014)

I agree Yooper420.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2014)

That looks pretty impressive, would love to try it. The mighty.


----------



## OGKushman (May 24, 2022)

Some necro post revival


----------



## Hippie420 (May 24, 2022)

Yep, Smokey and Yoop. Tugged on my heart strings. Rose? Not so much.


----------



## DarthHemp (May 24, 2022)

astrobud said:


> i have da buddah, i think its prolly the best for the money, i know of two more people on this site that have them as well and i also know they love thiers as much as i do. as like smokey im trying to quit the cigs and it does seem to help View attachment 140641
> 
> thats dabuddah.com


Been using Da Buddah for years, love it.


----------

